# Sick female betta



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJbN0zT0ZEs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

That is the one with the messed up eye, it was fine yesterday, as was the white one, the white one is moving slow but goes fast if any get near her, she seems kinda bloated too, idk if it could be dropsey :/ amd she is unbalanced like she keeps swimming and pointing down, the blue one her eye is just looks like its popping out and swollen

Please help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

It's fungus, the movement of the water in ur tank must of have push her into bumping into something.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

So how should i cure it? Salt baths?


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

White one is dead, from what i can tell, mixture of dropsy and some kind of stroke or something bc its got internal bleeding and something with the gills

I tested the water and its fine, no nitrites, low nitrates, normal hardness and alkalinity, and ph is 7.2 so pretty much everything is perfect.... Should i change all the water or something drastic or separate the betta with popeye and give it salt bath?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Take her out n treat her in a smaller tank, clean water and salt should be fine. 
Try some fungus cure medc at the store if you don't have dry banana leaves.

Dropsy is hard to cure, its a 30/70 chance. Salt won't cure it but will slow down the dropsy.

So far I only see 2 betta recover from dropsy. Not really sure how to treat it or I don't think you could treat it. But like I say salt will slow it down not cure it.

Edit: forgot to add, up the temper to 82-85 f.


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea dropsy was just on the white one, ive seperated the one with popeye in a .75 gallon tank, with 1tsp per gallon of epsom salt with is weaker than aquarium salt from what ive heard and at first she was stressed but now she is chill, i need to buy another thermometer to see the temp in there


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

And the other 3 are fine, no signs of any diseases whatsoever


----------

